# Heavenly Maintenance Regime



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks to w1lldabeast I am now a chuffed Heavenly owner. As far as looking after my new toy goes my plan is to backflush at the end of each day of use, and then with Puly Caff once a week. Thereafter I'm not sure how often I'll need to descale (our water is pretty soft and I'm using it Brita filtered) or anything else so I'm interested to hear the maintenance regime other Heavenly/ Cherub owners follow.

Thanks,

Steve.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

A once a week backflush with pulycaff would suffice and a bi-annual de-scale. It all depends on throughput. I only use mine at weekends so I only backflush once a fortnight.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Question.......when you backflush, which parts of the machine are you actually cleaning?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Group head and partial piping running from boiler to group head. It's the part most susceptible to grime as the machine creates a small vacuum when brewing or steaming is switched off. So always a good idea to purge both wand and group after brewing/steaming.


----------

